# 00211



## juzubell (Oct 27, 2018)

Is it absolutely necessary for the physician to be in the building for the 99211 to be billed?


----------



## thomas7331 (Oct 28, 2018)

Yes, under CMS rules, 99211 requires direct supervision, which means that the physician must be in the building or department and immediately available to assist if needed.


----------

